# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  ...is this soil safe for crested geckos?

## CopperNightShade

Is Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix safe for use in a planted crested gecko cage?

Here is the package info - it says the only fertilizer it contains in natural derivative from chicken poo...

http://www.scotts.com/smg/products/M...PottingMix.pdf

Thanks!

----------


## llovelace

Why risk it.

----------


## CopperNightShade

> Why risk it.


um... 

because I was told to use an organic soil/moss/cypress mix for my  planted terrarium by an expert herp - and I failed to ask which soil is safe.

----------


## llovelace

Just get plain 'ol soil

----------


## CopperNightShade

> Just get plain 'ol soil


Ah.. okay.  I thought it had to be organic to ensure it wasn't treated with any chemicals.  Thanks

----------


## mlededee

If you want to use soil, you should use aquatic pond soil. You should be able to find it at Lowe's or Home Depot.

----------


## CopperNightShade

> If you want to use soil, you should use aquatic pond soil. You should be able to find it at Lowe's or Home Depot.


you rock, as usual.  :Very Happy:

----------

*mlededee* (10-10-2010)

----------


## Dragoon

> Is Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix safe for use in a planted crested gecko cage?
> 
> Here is the package info - it says the only fertilizer it contains in natural derivative from chicken poo...
> 
> http://www.scotts.com/smg/products/M...PottingMix.pdf
> 
> Thanks!



It works for tortoises.  if you use it bake it first, it is likely to have mites

----------

